# Swedes actually love the USA :)



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I just want to share some swedish culture with you.

Sometimes here I might give the impression that I (or swedes) dislikes the US, that is actually so, we really like the US 

Escpessially the US from the 1950s/1960s strike a cord with swedes. We (many, not all) have a thing for the cars & musik of the era. And most towns in Sweden has a "Cruisning" weekend or day, when people bring out old cars and drive around in the town, showing off, having fun, preteding it is something from the movie "American graffitti" 

if you cant afford a car from the 1950s or older, people go for 2nd tier and that is 70s cars or other cars. As long as they are American or Swedish they are ok. If you cant afford that, any old volvo is 3rd tier, but still ok, then you are in 

The clip below is from my town of Trollhättan from such an event






A clip from anther swedish town, kungälv.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

No surprise here Swede, I knew ya loved me!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 14440


I could hang out with you swedes, cruising in the '68 F250!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool. Stuff like that is popular to collectors and enthusiasts here too.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That's pretty cool Swede. Just curious how much one of those nice old classic cars cost over there? Here you can get em in rough shape and then spend many thousands to fix em up right. Or you can buy one in perfect shape at auction. Prices usually start a 75k and go way up from there.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

All I know is I have crush on that Swedish survival Lilly chick. She knows how to raise a tent.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> That's pretty cool Swede. Just curious how much one of those nice old classic cars cost over there? Here you can get em in rough shape and then spend many thousands to fix em up right. Or you can buy one in perfect shape at auction. Prices usually start a 75k and go way up from there.


I looked at some ads, here are some exampels, this Impala is for sale for about 8 000 USD, but.. as you can se it is a lot work on that one

-- Classiccars, Gratis annonsmarknad för klassiska bilar --

This Buick is fore sale for almost 23 000 USD

-- Classiccars, Gratis annonsmarknad för klassiska bilar --

Or this Mercury for almost 59 000 USD

-- Classiccars, Gratis annonsmarknad för klassiska bilar --

So they seem to be somewhat cheaper here, or less luxurius.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

My favorite Swedish export is Meshuggah.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> All I know is I have crush on that Swedish survival Lilly chick. She knows how to raise a tent.


I dont think she is swedish?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here's a sweet 66 mustang for 25k

http://gatewayclassiccars.com/dallas/1966/ford/mustang-S1.html

And here is the real deal badass 68 Shelby gt 500 for 110k

http://gatewayclassiccars.com/tampa/1968/ford/mustang-S293.html


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Here's a sweet 66 mustang for 25k
> 
> 1966 Ford Mustang 289 Cubic Inch V8 3 Speed Automatic For Sale | Dallas, Texas | DFW 1
> 
> ...


nice ones, I might add, the cars with fens are those that are most cool here, those are the top tier


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I dont think she is swedish?


I swear she did a video of camping out in the Swedish hillside.

Another fine Swedish export is the bikini volleyball team. Ah, the mammories....


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I swear she did a video of camping out in the Swedish hillside.
> 
> Another fine Swedish export is the bikini volleyball team. Ah, the mammories....


She is form Austria, did some fact checking  And of course there is no such thing as a swedish bikini team, but lots of nice girls with bikinis


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 14440
> 
> 
> I could hang out with you swedes, cruising in the '68 F250!


While I was browsing the the classic ford's this same truck popped up, they are selling for 20k and up! I bet that truck was much cheaper than that brand new!


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

how could they not like the USA
all countries should seeing we did allot for all the countries even if we didn't have to America always stepped up to the plate to swing 
we have more people who volunteers then must countries its only because the leaders do crap to give America more of a bad rep and people who hold grudges 

like to make a rant here because the volunteer thing
my niece and her future husband belong to a church and very hardcore they do more charity in 1 year then I have ever done in my life time
this very young man has gone to south Africa and other countries to help children he was in Africa doing walk for god where they give shoes to children and they already for a honeymoon plan on going to Africa or anther country to volunteer and not make whoopee when they should,
even thou they do help people whom wish to harm people they are to blinded to accept they hate Christians and westerners but I still love them for the hearts and kindness they have
so I not being very religious man I will ask people to pray for a safe trip for them as soon they figure out even on a wedding date 
just wanted to say this just incase I forget 
sorry for the hijacked of you're thread swedishsocislist


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't have picture capability, but I have a 1955 Thunderbird, restored, white with both roofs.

Was my brothers pride and joy until he died.

He was in the business of old car restoration.

The other brother is an MD.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I don't have picture capability, but I have a 1955 Thunderbird, restored, white with both roofs.
> 
> Was my brothers pride and joy until he died.
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful cars!

Personally, I think the new ones are ugly as hell.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I would imagine many people from other countries only have what they see on tv or the movies to try and draw conclusions about America. Looking at places we have in our larger cities and watching news cast of some of our "peaceful" marches I really can't say my opinion would be any better.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Those are beautiful cars!
> 
> Personally, I think the new ones are ugly as hell.


I agree on both.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> I would imagine many people from other countries only have what they see on tv or the movies to try and draw conclusions about America. Looking at places we have in our larger cities and watching news cast of some of our "peaceful" marches I really can't say my opinion would be any better.


The news and entertainment industry does a piss poor job.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

When I was still in the auto parts industry,we had a fella that would always come in with a bucket of parts he was looking for.I struck up a conversation with him and found out that he bought up old cars and fixed them up and sold and imported them to Sweden.he said he did not make a ton of money but it was very lucrative he said he had flipped about 20 cars or so,this was in 1995 he probably has this number past a hundred or more by this time.he turned out to be a very good customer,he liked us at NAPA auto parts due to us being able to get the right parts for him unlike the imbeciles down the street.he told me one day that he was thinking about Harley-davidsons to flip over there also.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> When I was still in the auto parts industry,we had a fella that would always come in with a bucket of parts he was looking for.I struck up a conversation with him and found out that he bought up old cars and fixed them up and sold and imported them to Sweden.he said he did not make a ton of money but it was very lucrative he said he had flipped about 20 cars or so,this was in 1995 he probably has this number past a hundred or more by this time.he turned out to be a very good customer,he liked us at NAPA auto parts due to us being able to get the right parts for him unlike the imbeciles down the street.


yes, importing these kind of cars from the us can be lucrative, or a risk. depends on the value of the dollar to a large extent, nowdays the dollar is kind of exepensive so at this moment I would advice against it. And one really has to know the market to ofcourse


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yes, importing these kind of cars from the us can be lucrative, or a risk. depends on the value of the dollar to a large extent, nowdays the dollar is kind of exepensive so at this moment I would advice against it. And one really has to know the market to ofcourse


Too bad there are not many American classics here anymore.the few that exist are priced waaaaayyy above their original msrp!.I wish I still had my cars that I had back in those days.65 gto convertible,68 gtx,440,57 ford two door with a 390,wife had a 65 barracuda and a 70 gto judge.and a 91 pontiac firebird,that car was a real looker!.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Too bad there are not many American classics here anymore.the few that exist are priced waaaaayyy above their original msrp!.I wish I still had my cars that I had back in those days.65 gto convertible,68 gtx,440,57 ford two door with a 390,wife had a 65 barracuda and a 70 gto judge.and a 91 pontiac firebird,that car was a real looker!.


I heard some time ago that some people made huge deals in Cuba, got nice cars really cheap. 

But it is much easier to make the right decisions in retrospect, that is a fact


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I heard some time ago that some people made huge deals in Cuba, got nice cars really cheap.
> 
> But it is much easier to make the right decisions in retrospect, that is a fact


I would have loved to go to Cuba with some cash and bring back some classics.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Lots of old cars in Cuba. The ones here are either a rusted out body sitting in farmer Joe's field, which people still want thousands for, or they are restored and they want tens of thousands.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> I would have loved to go to Cuba with some cash and bring back some classics.


Well, I would like that to, dont really have the cash or know how. But for me it would at least be legal, am I right in that for US citizens it would be illegal, you are not allowed to buy things in cuba for imports?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a classic car that I was offered 100,000 for. No thank you, I dont need the money


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I have a classic car that I was offered 100,000 for. No thank you, I dont need the money


Pics or it didn't happen! :joyous:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Well, I would like that to, dont really have the cash or know how. But for me it would at least be legal, am I right in that for US citizens it would be illegal, you are not allowed to buy things in cuba for imports?


I am not sure.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! :joyous:


Opsec. If I posted a pic of my car, I may as well post my name, address and phone number. Yes, it's that special and it's well known, however my prepping is not.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

And we LOVE the Swedes too! 
Well at least some of them....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

classic cars are very popular here too.
a business idea for you is open a drive in 
like sonic or a dog and suds those places are magnets for car people and the put on rally's were people show off their classic cars.
just wait until muscle cars become popular over there.


----------

